# Hero Motherboard Q-Code 40 FIXed.



## StanMen (May 23, 2017)

Hi guys,

Just wondering why is this happening? As I have fresh windows 10 pro 64 installed two weeks a goo and  is a bit strange as all is fine temps and gaming no problems but at some point when I play Forza Horizon 3 on pc its the only game when I running it happens to me my PC gets a Q-Code 40 and then I see game running on background and trees are moving and looks okay, I even can move the mouse around the screen but nothing else working I can't do anything more, like if I press windows key nothing happens if I do alt+tab or alt+f4 nothing it looks like is stuck, and I'm forced to restart my pc and is annoying! It's been like this 2 or 3 times. I'm running the following build and all drivers and BIOS is updated and rest is running well, also in power management at windows all power saving is turned off.

ASUS Maximus VII Hero Z170 with updated BIOS v3401

CPU Intel core i7 6700k 4.0Ghz running stock on stock voltage 1.248v and cooled by H80i temps are never higher than 45c an idle 28c

Ram DDR4 24Gb Corsair Dominator Platinum 3000Mhz 8Gb x3 Running on XMP profile stock 1.35v and timings.

GPU one week old new GTX 1070 FTW super temps idle 27c and in gaming like FH3 max registered was 43c I also have my custom fan curve.

Storage is, SSD HiperX Savage 240Gb and SSHD 1TB Firecuda

PSU: Corsair RMi Series 650W Fully Modular 80plus

All this system runs smooth and this problem showed up with this new fresh install of OS.

I can do an short video of my BIOS config if needed or show some settings in my system.

Thank you guys hope you can help me out to find out what is going on with this.

Best Regards.


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 23, 2017)

did you update the bios 2 weeks ago?


----------



## StanMen (May 23, 2017)

eidairaman1 said:


> did you update the bios 2 weeks ago?



Nop mate I did updated from 3007 Bios version that was updated like 2 or 3 moths a goo, and this update I did it like two days a goo.

But why?


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 23, 2017)

https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/MAXIMUS_VII_HERO/HelpDesk_Manual/

that is your board correct? or is it Maximus Hero VIII?


----------



## StanMen (May 23, 2017)

Also can be my system affected by using 3 sticks of ram instead of using dual channel, I had originally one 8Gb stick that I got from my friend he had one stick left from his system so I got it and is good solid ram 3000Mhz DDR4 Corsair Dominator Platinum, I did used it and in time I got for my self an expansion kit of 16Gb same memory Dominator Platinum 3000Mhz, and now running with 24Gb, I know that memory must be in A1 then A2 and next would be in B1 so it works proper, but don't know if the mamory have anything to do with this problem. Also my memory temps reporting on Corsair Link is 31, 31.8, 32c as they are close to each other, funny that I have an 120mm corsair high pressure fan pulling out the hot air from top of my case -.-



eidairaman1 said:


> https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/MAXIMUS_VII_HERO/HelpDesk_Manual/
> 
> that is your board correct? or is it Maximus Hero VIII?



Nop my Friend that's old one, my is  Asus maximus formula Z170 VIII Hero

https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/MAXIMUS-VIII-HERO/


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 23, 2017)

I am presuming your board is this correct?

https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/MAXIMUS-VIII-HERO/HelpDesk_Manual/


----------



## StanMen (May 23, 2017)

eidairaman1 said:


> I am presuming your board is this correct?
> 
> https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/MAXIMUS-VIII-HERO/HelpDesk_Manual/




Yes buddy, you are correct Sir


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 23, 2017)

http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb...814.456988224.1495570234-873773594.1488756649

check pages 1-26 through page 1-30 to see if you have a 40 Q code, because I am not seeing it...


----------



## StanMen (May 23, 2017)

eidairaman1 said:


> http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb...814.456988224.1495570234-873773594.1488756649
> 
> check pages 1-26 through page 1-30 to see if you have a 40 Q code, because I am not seeing it...




Check this page 46 and look at the cods you see there 0x40 somthing about S4 sleepstate


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 23, 2017)

ok so its  S4 resume acpi/asl code, one mentions reseating ram also in correct slots, doing a CMOS reset, others mention a fastboot setting found in 8 and I presume in W10 too.

Another thing to try is remove the offending ram and try the original you had

There are several threads on it at these links:
https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?34454-Hero-Motherboard-Q-Code-40
http://www.tomshardware.co.uk/answers/id-2653451/asus-maximus-hero-vii-code.html
http://www.tomshardware.com/answers/id-2932487/code-maximus-viii-hero.html

https://www.google.com/search?q=Asu...f-8#q=Asus+Maximus+VIII+Hero+acpi/asl+Code+40
https://www.google.com/search?q=Asus+Q+Code+40&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8#q=Asus+Maximus+VIII+Hero+Q+Code+40


----------



## StanMen (May 23, 2017)

eidairaman1 said:


> ok so its  S4 resume acpi/asl code, one mentions reseating ram also in correct slots, doing a CMOS reset, others mention a fastboot setting found in 8 and I presume in W10 too.
> 
> Another thing to try is remove the offending ram and try the original you had
> 
> ...



Well yha I going to do an CMOS reset and then see how it go, also my first 8Gb ram stick was used one and don't know why my friend had it on non used state but the one I got my self was directly from corsair website an kit of 16GB brand new, anyway will try that all play around for day or two and see, will report back soon 


thanks for advise also check this forum topic here about some guys had some probs with 3007 BIOS and one guy did solve some problems by just CMOS that was advised by ASUS support tech team.


http://www.tomshardware.co.uk/answers/id-3276097/asus-3007-bios-uefi-update.html

here is comment from a guy that solved problem>

MinaRottertFeb 16, 2017, 5:52 PM
Quote:
I can't imagine that it's damaged hardware; it would be tough to get that minor of a failure from physical damage to a component. Maybe something about the update and your particular hardware configuration, though. Have you tried resetting your BIOS settings (Taking out and battery and shorting the CLRTC jumper)? Maybe it didn't clear when you flashed it and some settings from the old version are causing issues.


Yea, that was exactly the same advice I got from Asus support. It solved all my issues. BIOS works fine now and can easily o/c either base clock or multiplier. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Windows had a bit of a crisis afterwards and it took me a while to get the sucker running from a restore point but it rebooted without Asus suite 3 - so I had to reinstall that but when I did - this was fixed too! Even though it was the same version of Asus suite that had been installed, it looked a bit different (and better) and I was able to set o/c settings via this software too. All good now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Disconnecting, or rather _reconnecting_ the battery on a mini itx mobo in situ isn't much fun though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But I would suggest anyone having BIOS issues give it a try. I was sceptical - another of those "not really sure, try switching it off and back on again" suggestions so freely given out by support staff that rarely work. BUT it did on this occasion - I'd spent hours trying to sort out o/c issues with the z170 and was all set to buy a new z270 mobo.

My solution, as recommended by Asus support was disconnect mobo battery. Unplug power lead, wait 5 mins, hold down pc start button for 30 seconds (discharges any residual power I guess) and reconnect everything and restart. A word of warning though - windows may have a "moment" afterwards, make sure you have a restore point set and even a system repair disc first

Thanks mate and have a good one let me know what you think on this one from this guy.


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 23, 2017)

StanMen said:


> Well yha I going to do an CMOS reset and then see how it go, also my first 8Gb ram stick was used one and don't know why my friend had it on non used state but the one I got my self was directly from corsair website an kit of 16GB brand new, anyway will try that all play around for day or two and see, will report back soon
> 
> 
> thanks for advise also check this forum topic here about some guys had some probs with 3007 BIOS and one guy did solve some problems by just CMOS that was advised by ASUS support tech team.
> ...



you can try it


----------



## StanMen (May 24, 2017)

eidairaman1 said:


> you can try it


Hey mate!

So did all that crap and I still had that Q-Cod 40 that is clear an S4 state it means pc recovered from sleep, but the only question I have is wtf? well today I did play once more Forza Horizon 3 for about an Hour and bam opening menu in game all just stops and on my Board Q-Code display show 40! And once more forcing pc to shut down!

Also I did spoke with Asus and the only thing they could recommend is Contact your store so you send the board for an inspection. Well this crap didn't happen to me before haha don't know I'm trying to find out anyone that had something similar or exact same problem and how they fixed it!

Anyway in one moth I'm upgrading so will  try to find an fix and solution, I will get an Asus Formula Z270.

Let me know if you or anyone find anything about this and how to fix it!

So we can also help other people that might have same issue in future and they can find solution here!


PS: I believe did fix hehe I was so blind and run like crazy around bios when the solution was simply in windows 10 by power management simply turning off the fast boot up and that's it!

Well now anyone with asus maximums hero viii boards have same problem here is fast solution!

Now i will play and test see if this happens once more!

Enjoy your beast pc boys!


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 24, 2017)

One of those articles pertains to it for W8 but it appears the same for w10.


----------

